# A day out



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am off to visit a vineyard today and of course to watch the process of grapes to wine something I never did when I lived in France 
The cost is 150LE and I am to be picked up in a luxury coach and taken to my destination and on my return I will be presented with a gift of a bottle of wine.
I will tell you all about it on my return as it might be a nice day out for when you have visitors after all how many times can you go to the museum?

Maiden


----------



## addyj672 (Feb 21, 2011)

Good idea of taking one day out. I am planing to take off in September 15 days to 1 month to visit different hill station.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Ganaklis used to offer that, not sure if they still do.


have fun and keep us posted please


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have returned...
Picked up at 9am outside the Czechoslovakia embassy and off we go.
The Alex desert road is in a mess and there is no way it will be cleared for Easter or even the summer, lots of bridges being built(10) I joked there is a bridge for every Friday since the revolution., three hours later I asked the driver how much longer as we had been told 1.1/2 hours and it looked to me as if we were on the outskirts of Alex, he started to say another 30 minutes and then told me he didn't know where he was or where he was going and did I know the way, it is a wonder you didn't hear me scream. What sort of driver would take a coach out and not know where he was going other than the Alex desert road? Sandra the girl at Gianaclis who organised it was unobtainable as she has switched off her phone.. another scream.
Stopped 3 times to ask for directions and we finally do a U turn and go back down the road another 10K then turning left for what we had been told would be a five minute drive, 45 minutes later exactly 4 hours on the coach we arrived exhausted bad tempered hot and thirsty.
Sandra was waiting to greet us and I asked her why she hadn't told the driver where to come and she smiled and told me he knows where to come I was talking to him many times on his way here.. I told her to wipe the smile of her face and stop telling me lies, I sat right behind the driver and not once did he speak to her. Michael who was with Sandra realised we were about to explode took us away for coffee and pastries and what a nice young gentleman he was.
The tour round Gianaclis is very short and at this time of the year nothing much is going on, you start off with a 5 minute history of wine slide show which is interesting, if you arrive in the summer months the grapes are being delivered, crushed etc. so there would be much more to see. I got stung twice on the neck by something another scream. and the bites started to swell up. 
The wine tasting was held by Michael and he was very generous in what we were given to taste, it was in fact full measures of wine and as I don't drink I kept telling him just a wee drop. Lunch was a bbq and various cold plates and was delicious and then we went to the shop to buy wine.. I had been misinformed about no sales and a free bottle. A nice run out for lunch and free wines makes a change from the usual tourist route. You must be over 21.
Gianaclis Vineyard
Abbu el Matamer
El Baheira
Taffish El Bahari
Gianaclis Wines


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

4 hour drive to get some boozy lunch? As much as I like to have a glass of wine, I think I'll pass


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It was only 4 hours because the driver had no idea where to go..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was only 4 hours because the driver had no idea where to go..


I suppose for Egypt it was something different to do....driver not knowing where he was going...well once again it's Egypt so what's new.Much as i do enjoy wine 4hrs to get a glass or two...well i don't think so and we all know how wine is made so think i would give that one a miss....but glad you enjoyed your day out Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

They have a very elegant gift box of a few wines with great packaging. I always buy it for gifts during special occasions. 

Egypt is always full of surprises. Glad you had a "good" time...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was only 4 hours because the driver had no idea where to go..


and that, as we all know, is very rare in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I did have a nice time despite the drive.. the garden is lovely to sit in and have lunch, no traffic noise, no pollution.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I did have a nice time despite the drive.. the garden is lovely to sit in and have lunch, no traffic noise, no pollution.


glad you enjoyed it :clap2: 

so did you buy loads?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> glad you enjoyed it :clap2:
> 
> so did you buy loads?




No.. I don't really drink, I still have two bottles I brought back from Spain sitting in the cupboard, but I did buy a bottle of red for my SIL


----------

